# MARK COLEMAN VS KEN SHAMROCK! IFC Aussyland



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

YES!! THERE IS A GOD!








*VS*









Mark Coleman vs Ken Shamrock for IFC Austrilia!! So far I don't think it's set it stone but it should happen.

I got the Hammer taking this one in the first and if not he will gas and Shammy will get a 2nd or 3rd round tko/heelhook.

http://www.mmanews.com/news/87929

I don't even care im pumped for this! Also not only is Mark Coleman one of the 2 HOFers to ever fight he get's to do it two times in a row.raise01: BETTER LATE THEN NEVER!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

What a matchup the UFC missed out on... :confused05:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow the time difference in Australia is way out, this is 15 years too late. Coleman will crush him, Colemans body is pretty knackered but he still has a heart of a warrior.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> Wow the time difference in Australia is way out, this is 15 years too late. Coleman will crush him, Colemans body is pretty knackered but he still has a heart of a warrior.


Honestly Ken has more heart than anyone but he has a weak chin coleman in 2ed on heart. 

So Coleman by tko in the first but if he can't get it done or at least make a huge impact in the first then ken can beat him any number of ways.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

This would of been important 10 years ago.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

hell yea, fight of the year!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Poor Ken, I wonder how he will embarrass himself this time, by fighting or not fighting?


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't see why people can't appreciate these kind of fights for what they are. Are ethier relevent? No. Are ethier in some title picture? No. Will they ever be again? No, most likely not. 

Are they both Legends and on an even playing field? YES!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

its actually an interesting matchup, two legends with big names finally going at it...will I pay to see it or watch it live? No.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

UFCFAN18 said:


> I don't see why people can't appreciate these kind of fights for what they are. Are ethier relevent? No. Are ethier in some title picture? No. Will they ever be again? No, most likely not.
> 
> Are they both Legends and on an even playing field? YES!


Normally I would agree with you but, Ken needs to stop. Just stop. He's going to get hurt. His reflexes, chin, and cardio have already stopped. I know he and Mark both need the payday but ken couldn't beat mark on the best day of his life and he sure as heck can't do it now. This will be ground and pound until the ref saves ken, just like it would have been 10 years ago or 15. The difference being Ken's health is at risk now.

I blame Dana for this. Dana, I know you read my posts, FREE KEN! Don't ruin him financially by making him pay zuffa's legal fees! Have mercy.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is an epic match up of two fighters that are in two different stages of there careers; Mark Colemans is just starting to look sad, Shamrocks has been sad for a long time. Could this be the passing of the "hard to watch" torch?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I love this fight, two guys who are long past there prime but your know what that makes it a fight. I think this fight makes perfect sense and its the type of fight both guys should be fighting.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

SWEEEEET!!!!!!!










vs.












I can't wait!!!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

There is no god, if there was this fight would happened years ago, same as Couture Coleman.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I love this fight, two guys who are long past there prime but your know what that makes it a fight. I think this fight makes perfect sense and its the type of fight both guys should be fighting.


I hate to disagree with THE MAN but this fight makes no sense except to a desperate man putting a payday over his health. First Tank in Mexico and now this? there is a reason they're going to Australia, no US SAC would liscense shamrock. I don't know exactly why but I know the man shouldn't be fighting.

http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/sports/watch/v354122SkS9zfQy This was 10 years ago. It should have been his last Pro fight. skip to about 15:30 and watch him beg his corner to throw in the towel. Watch Don Frye come in as a PARAMEDIC! 

Alot of people think Ken has "heart" but the steroids have ravaged the pump in his chest. 

hopefully the ref will save him quickly and this will be a short easy payday for both.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah I feel bad for these guys, well Coleman only actually , that he needs to keep fighting, he was great in his time, can't disparage him for making money but obviously this is like Hopkins - Jones II its like an accident, you have to watch but I wish it didn't happen.:sad02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Even though well past his prime I still respect Coleman for trying and his victory over Bonnar was awesome for old guys everywhere. He at least cares and tries though his time has passed. 

Not the same at all for Shammy- dude is done done and *done* over again. He got a "cut" sparring :sarcastic12: the day before the Kimbo fight and then had to 'roid up(and do it blatantly) to face a grossly obese and, yes now dead, Ross Clifton in his last fight.


Dude cannot go into the ring/cage again- it's over for him and he's only making his name more of a joke by pretending he can.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I heard the winner gets Dan Severn.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Personally I have no problem with ethier stepping into the cage aslong as they are facing old fighters of there generation.

It's not fair that we try to tell them when to stop. They risk themselfs for years and years and we are fine with seeing them getting punched in the head, we saw them bleeding, we saw them swollen. Who say's it's all about money? Im sure it's always good but these guys love the sport and if they still want to test themselfs on an equal level what is wrong with that? It's not fair that we can say that they can't after all the years of fights they have given us.

If anyone should be telling them they can't it should be their close family and freinds. THEY have the right, we don't. Besides this is not a dangerous fight like Ken Shamrock vs Kimbo would have been. This is two old lions going at it and in a way writing that last page and sealing up there careers. If they still fight after this I don't see any other worth the time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Worth the Time*

Yeah if there is any seniors match I'd like to see it's this one!


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> What a matchup the UFC missed out on... :confused05:


Ha ha, go back ten years someone might have been interested in this, but not many at all would be fussed now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fused Out*

Yeah nowadays people are just going to look at this and be like, bla!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah nowadays people are just going to look at this and be like, bla!


Not true. 

the winner could get Tito in eastern Mongolia


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tito?*

I thought he's still under contract with the UFC!


----------



## TheProdigy90 (May 3, 2010)

my god, what a stupid fight for coleman to take, yeah hes well passed his prime, but ken is 7-8 years past his, ken has nothing to lose from this, whereas mark actually still has some credibility as a fighter.. :confused02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

TheProdigy90 said:


> my god, what a stupid fight for coleman to take, yeah hes well passed his prime, but ken is 7-8 years past his, ken has nothing to lose from this, whereas mark actually still has some credibility as a fighter.. :confused02:


Ken is 15 years passed his prime. He's 7-8 years passed having "some credibility". He trains with his students who tell him he's still great. he's never evolved passed the little bit of kick boxing that Guy mezger taught him, just enough to stand there and get knocked out. I believe he would fall unconscious if a loud noise made him jerk his head too hard.
At least cardio won't be an issue. He should have all the gas he needs for the full 90 seconds that Mark will be gnp'n his dumb desperate ass. 

I do hope neither roids up too much and end up in the hospital.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

If Coleman doesn't give Shamrock his respect Frank will take it by beating Mark into a living death!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> If Coleman doesn't give Shamrock his respect Frank will take it by beating Mark into a living death!


Oh yeah. Or kicking him. With a kick.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> If Coleman doesn't give Shamrock his respect Frank will take it by beating Mark into a living death!


It's Ken Shamrock, not Frank. Frank would literally kill Coleman at this point in his career.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is the ultimate battle of two dudes from two gyms that cant seem to put out any decent fighters. Remember when people use to have a lot of respect for The Lions Den and HammerHouse? Those were the days...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Back in 99 or 2000? Times without the ipod or HD tv........nah I'm good.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't wait to download this from KaZaa using my America Online account and play it on my Windows 98 machine.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

God they both must be really desperate for cash. I take Coleman by first round tko by GnP. Poor old Ken doesn't stand a chance unless Coleman rolls right into a knee bar or something.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Walker said:


> SWEEEEET!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL! Couldn't of said it better myself!

One part of me is happy for this fight, and another part isn't.... Just because its almost sad that, this is what it comes to....

If this happened like even 6 years ago it would of been a hell of a lot more interesting.... 

But you know the promoters for this fight chose both them, based off the fact that there both past there prime and will never be a challenger and they put them against each other...

Its obvious if this fight happens that Coleman is going to kill him... I'm kinda shocked there is even 1 person saying that Ken would win....

But i guess let the old guys try to put themselves in retirement....

And if they do Random Drug testing i dont think this fight will even make it to the Ring/Octagon lol...


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Coleman is not that far past his prime IMO, in fact id say he is a lot more intelligent fighter now, He smashed up Bonnar who is not great but a decent fighter, that fight alone proved he is not that far past his prime and the fact that he was arguably beating Shogun in there fight before he got stopped, which i thought was a little too early just proves my point. Mark can still give some top fighters a good fight, Ken couldnt even fight his mother at this point.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Skills*

Well either way Coleman will slaughter Shamrock!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> Coleman is not that far past his prime IMO, in fact id say he is a lot more intelligent fighter now, He smashed up Bonnar who is not great but a decent fighter, that fight alone proved he is not that far past his prime and the fact that he was arguably beating Shogun in there fight before he got stopped, which i thought was a little too early just proves my point. Mark can still give some top fighters a good fight, Ken couldnt even fight his mother at this point.


I was saying the same thing before the Couture fight bad man, he went from old to really old over night. He looked terrible against Couture then again he didn't even shoot once.

That being said though im sure he is still in better shape then Shamrock.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> It's Ken Shamrock, not Frank. Frank would literally kill Coleman at this point in his career.


I meant Ken but I'm a little retarded:confused03:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I meant Ken but I'm a little retarded:confused03:


I thought you meant Frank after Mark kills ken.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Coleman is not that far past his prime IMO, in fact id say he is a lot more intelligent fighter now, He smashed up Bonnar who is not great but a decent fighter, that fight alone proved he is not that far past his prime and the fact that he was arguably beating Shogun in there fight before he got stopped, which i thought was a little too early just proves my point. Mark can still give some top fighters a good fight, Ken couldnt even fight his mother at this point.



I agree and the same goes to Randy, but i was just basing it off his last performance where Coleman seemed like he was in slow mo, and seem to be slowing down as a fighter....

And thats why i said that there both past there Prim... 

But i totally agree and think its hilarious if anyone thinks Ken would do anything to Coleman... I think Coleman is slowing down but Ken HAS been slowing down since the TUF vs Tito.... If not longer....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*TUF VS Tito*

I think he was slowing down long befor that!


----------

